# VapeCon 2016 - Confirmed Vendors



## Silver

We are very excited to start announcing the vendors that are confirmed to be in attendance at VapeCon 2016 on 27th August at Heartfelt Arena.

I will use this thread to keep a running commentary of those vendors that have been confirmed.

This year's VapeCon is going to be fantastic...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT (15/8/2016) - to add the final vendor list to this first post
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

It gives us great pleasure to put together a comprehensive list of all the exhibiting vendors for *VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA*.

First up is a list of all the exhibiting vendors. This will be followed by the floorplan and position of vendor stands.

There is a total of 47 confirmed vendors on this list. They make up the majority of the best vaping vendors in SA! We are very pleased and excited to be able to host them all under one roof on the 27th August 2016 at Heartfelt Arena for VapeCon 2016.

Let's give them a big round of applause and we thank them for all the support and dedication to make this possible.

*VapeCon 2016 Exhibiting vendors (in alphabetical order):*


*031 Juice Co.*
*Afrivape Wholesalers*
*AntzModz*
*Atlantic Vape*
*BLCK Vapour DIY E Liquid Supplies*
*Blends of Distinction*
*Captain Cloud*
*Craft Vapour*
*Deity Vapes*
*Dew Drop Vaping*
*EASA*
*ECIGSSA / VapeCon*
*FIRETRAP VAPE SHOP*
*FogMachine*
*Golden Goose E-liquids*
*Hazeworks*
*House of Vape*
*J&J's Emporium*
*JOOSE-E-LIQZ*
*Juicy Joes*
*Just Vape SA*
*KGB Vape Syndicate*
*L'dy Vape*
*Moose Juice*
*Mr Hardwicks*
*Noble E-Juice*
*NoonClouds*
*Northern Craft Vapes*
*Opus Ejuice Co*
*Orion Vapes*
*OTP Distributors*
*Paulie Ejuice*
*Rebel Lion*
*Retro Vape Co.*
*Sir Vape*
*The eCigStore*
*The Vapery*
*Vape Candy*
*Vape Cartel*
*Vape Chefs*
*Vape Club*
*Vape Decadence & E-Cig Inn*
*Vape King*
*Vaperite*
*Vapers Corner*
*Vapour Mountain*
*Wicked Vapes*
*Wiener Vape Co*

*FLOORPLAN*







Some guide notes for the floorplan

There are three stand sizes. Yellows are small, Greens are medium and Blues are Large. They are labelled S1, S2, S3 ... for small, M1, M2, M3 for medium and L1, L2, L3 for large.
The entrance (and exit) is on the bottom right
The stage is at the top in the middle
The food court will be on the bottom left. Drinks is on the bottom in the middle.
Please note that stand L6 shown on the diagram above has subsequently been split into two small stands, S33 and S34. You will see those numbers on the vendor and stand lists below.
Stand sharing was permitted for VapeCon 2016, so some vendors are sharing stands

*VENDOR LIST in alphabetical order with respective stands:*







*STAND LIST with respective vendors:




*

Please note that in the above list, stand numbers have not been repeated. So if you see a missing stand number, it is because a vendor has multiple stands. We decided not to repeat vendor names for multiple stands. But it's quite easy to spot 

*There you have it. *

*Now you can plan your "dash routes" when the doors open at 9am to take advantage of the amazing specials on the day 

See you at VapeCon 2016




*

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

Can't wait. I promised myself that I would buy no more new gear until Vapecon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

First out the blocks in record time is none other than *Northern Craft Vapes*

Looking forward to seeing you and the NCV team there @Vapington !

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds

So at these things do you get gear and liquids cheaper or what's the deal?


----------



## brotiform

Great start

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> So at these things do you get gear and liquids cheaper or what's the deal?


I would imagine it is an event with lots of different vendors all under the same roof, perhaps some special discounts on certain items from certain vendors. Maybe some give aways / competitions.

A loooot of like-minded people to meet and talk to and share experiences with. Possibly new devices and juices available to try out and view in person.
Maybe even a few talks / presentations of sorts.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> So at these things do you get gear and liquids cheaper or what's the deal?



Hi @JoeBlowsClouds
@PsyCLown summed it up very well!
Bottom line, if you are in JHB and you are even mildly interested in vaping, you need to be at VapeCon 2016
I can promise you it will be a day you won't forget.

For me as a vaping consumer, just seeing all the vendors under one roof and being able to meet them in person will be a major win!

There will be loads of competitions and giveaways too - and its going to be a jam packed day of fun and lots of vaping!!!

RSVP on the following thread (there will be some special giveaways for ECIGSSA members)
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/

Then get a ticket online for R50
https://itickets.co.za/events/360911.html
(you can also get a ticket at the door for R70, but I suggest getting one beforehand)

Then get yourself to Heartfelt Arena on the 27th August
Doors open at 9am

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Delighted to confirm that *VAPE CARTEL* will be attending VapeCon 2016 as a vendor.

Looking forward to seeing you @KieranD and the rest of your team!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Very excited to announce that *VAPE KING *is confirmed as a vendor at VapeCon 2016

Looking forward to seeing @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo there together with the whole VK crew

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff




----------



## brotiform

Bigger and better with each announcement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Delighted to confirm that *JUICY JOES* will be attending VapeCon 2016 as a vendor.
All the way from the Cape! 
Great commitment @ShaneW, thank you 
- looking forward to seeing you there!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## brotiform

Woop woop


----------



## Silver

Woop woop indeed @brotiform

I will say this much - we are all going to have a super, fantastic, unforgettable and wicked VapeCon!!

I have had no chance to fill my vape devices today... 
Vaping fumes at the moment... 
I'm down to the little Evod and its nearly empty


----------



## Silver

Delighted to confirm that *SIR VAPE * will be attending VapeCon 2016 as a vendor.

From Durban!

Yet again demonstrating great commitment from the out of town vendors
Thanks @Sir Vape and @BigGuy !

Am looking so forward to seeing you guys and your crew there!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## brotiform

@Silver you're just making this better and more anticipated with each announcement

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Very pleased to confirm that *VAPOUR MOUNTAIN* will be attending VapeCon 2016 as a vendor.
Yet again, all the way from the Cape!

Way to go @Oupa - thank you for the commitment and support!

Going to be great to see you and the VM team there - and looking forward to what you have lined up for us on the juice front

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## brotiform

WOOT


----------



## Sir Vape

Can't WAIT!!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## PsyCLown

I am really amped and excited for this!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

It's been a long day since around 06h30 this morning... gasp...
Several announcements to come...

First up is none other than *VAPERS CORNER*
Delighted to confirm that they will be attending VapeCon 2016!

They brought us free delivery on all orders - and have grown fast - opening their own store this weekend...

Thanks for the support @Vapers Corner - looking forward to seeing you guys at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## BigGuy

Cant wait it is going to be epic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Delighted to confirm that *PAULIES E-LIQUID *will be attending VapeCon 2016 as a vendor!

Cannot wait to see you at VapeCon @Paulie and see what you have in store for us.
Thank you for all the support!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Very happy to confirm that *BLCK VAPOUR* will be at VapeCon 2016 as a vendor!

Jeepers @Richio - you have come a long way very fast!
Looking forward to seeing you there and wishing you all the best with the preparations

Thank you for supporting this event

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Nice to see the diy guys too... nice...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Pleased to confirm that *WICKED VAPES* will be represented at VapeCon.

A relatively new vendor here on ECIGSSA but no stranger to vaping whatsoever.
Looking forward to seeing you there with your brands @Wicked

Thank you for supporting

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Happy to confirm that *VAPE CHEFS *will be a vendor at VapeCon 2016. 

Thank you for supporting this event @Suhail Surtee !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Pleased to confirm that *Opus Ejuice Co *will be a vendor at VapeCon 2016

Thank you for supporting this event @Rhapsody, @Opus3 and @Opus_Interlude

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Pleased to confirm that *Just Vape SA *will be a vendor at VapeCon 2016 

Thank you for supporting this event @Cait 

Looking forward to seeing what you have planned for us

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Very excited to announce that *Mr Hardwicks *is confirmed as a vendor at VapeCon 2016 

Thank you for supporting this event @method1 - and for everything you do for the community 
- and for your fabulous Debbie  

I trust she will be there in full force with all the other tantalising flavours at VapeCon!

Looking forward...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform

WOOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## Cait

Thanks @Silver Too much excitement for Vapecon!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *Vaperite *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016 

Thank you for all the support Barry - @Vaperite South Africa 
Looking forward to seeing you and your team at VapeCon.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *J&J's Emporium *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016 

This is going to be great @wazarmoto - thanks for the support

Looking forward to seeing you at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## brotiform

Awwwww Yiss! 

and my 1000th post

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

So far, that is *16 vendors *that have been announced on this thread.

Several more that still need announcing and there are a number of vendors in various stages of progress...
They only get announced here once confirmed and paid.

Would like to thank each and every one of you that has confirmed so far and for all those that have sent in the applications and followed the process as outlined. You guys rock big time!

We are going to have a FABULOUS VapeCon, I can assure you

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Casper

It is going to ROCK! I cant wait!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Casper said:


> It is going to ROCK! I cant wait!!



You feeling better @Casper?


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *House of Vape *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016 

Thanks for the support @Brendz and am looking forward to seeing you guys there!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## MoeHS1

Awesome. Looking forward to this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *HAZEWORKS* has been confirmed as a vendor at VapeCon 2016!

Hazeworks is a long-standing juice maker and supporting vendor here on ECIGSSA and is based in Durban. 

Give them a hand for making the commitment despite being out of town!

Hazeworks was recently announced the joint overall winner in the 2016 ECIGSSA Juice Awards with the Scream liquid.

Looking forward to seeing you at VapeCon @MarkDBN - 
Hoping you have some great things in store for us

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform

The excitement builds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88

Counting down the days. The excitement is real

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB

Since it's such a big event, can we request some 12mg's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

ChadB said:


> Since it's such a big event, can we request some 12mg's



Lol @ChadB - i like the way you're thinking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Oh yeah ... Can't wait for Vapecon!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *WIENER VAPE CO. *has been confirmed as a vendor at VapeCon 2016!

Also a long-standing vendor here on ECIGSSA and making the trip up from KZN, where they are based.
Yet again, demonstrating great commitment from the out of town vendors. Thank you!

Am looking very forward to seeing you at VapeCon @Rooigevaar - and excited to hear about anything you may have planned for us!

Roll Over! Chase the tail! Good Boy! - the Wieners are coming...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

CAN NOT WAIT!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

Every day made a little bit better with this thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Casper

Silver said:


> You feeling better @Casper?



@Silver, Yes

Im back in the office!!

Thanks for the support!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

This is going to be epic. Going to be broke the day after VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *RETRO VAPE CO *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

Yet again demonstrating the great commitment and effort from the out of town vendors, this time all the way from Cape Town.

Thanks @Retro Vape Co - looking forward to seeing you guys at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Retro Vape Co

Why can't the 27th August be this weekend!!!!



Cant wait!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Vapers Corner

Silver said:


> It's been a long day since around 06h30 this morning... gasp...
> Several announcements to come...
> 
> First up is none other than *VAPERS CORNER*
> Delighted to confirm that they will be attending VapeCon 2016!
> 
> They brought us free delivery on all orders - and have grown fast - opening their own store this weekend...
> 
> Thanks for the support @Vapers Corner - looking forward to seeing you guys at VapeCon
> 
> View attachment 57261



Cannot wait. Going to be awesome!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *ANTZ MODZ *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

A relatively new vendor here on ECIGSSA but no stranger to the vape scene
BigAnt has been around for a long time. His high powered hand made custom box mods are works of art!

Looking very forward to seeing you at VapeCon @AntzModz - and to having a high powered vape with you at your stand!

Thanks for the support of this great event.



​

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## brotiform

Ahhhhh yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *JOOSE-E-LIQZ *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

Thanks for the support @Naeemhoosen - looking forward to seeing you and your team there!
Maybe I will get a chance to try the Burfee juice and some of your other creations

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Naeemhoosen

Looking forward to it @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Happy to announce that *DEITY VAPES *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

Deity Vapes is a relatively new supporting vendor here on ECIGSSA and is focused on the art of juice making. 

Looking very forward to seeing you at VapeCon @cam 

Thank you for your support of this great event.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

Man, this is going to be the place to be. I am looking forward to sampling all the juice makers I have not even heard of before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SAVaper said:


> Man, this is going to be the place to be. I am looking forward to sampling all the juice makers I have not even heard of before.



Indeed it is @SAVaper !
Heartfelt Arena is going to host SA's best vaping vendors under one roof at VapeCon on 27 August.
This is going to be a great event!
Not to be missed

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## cam

thanks silver and co. i know you guys have been bending your backs to put on a sterling event. i have no fear that it will disappoint. 
cant wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Guess it's time to show my face again... Will save the date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

CraftyZA said:


> Guess it's time to show my face again... Will save the date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't see you on the RSVP list @CraftyZA 
If you RSVP you will get a special name tag for the day 
And be in line to win some great prizes in the ECIGSSA draws...


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *CAPTAIN CLOUD *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

They are not an ECIGSSA Supporting Vendor... yet.... 
hopefully they will soon be 

Looking forward to seeing you at VapeCon Conny and your team
Thank you for your support.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Very happy to announce that *FOG MACHINE *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

Fog Machine has been an ECIGSSA Supporting Vendor for some time. Jax and her team are experienced vapers and passionate juice makers. 

Looking forward to seeing you guys at VapeCon @Fogmachine 

Thank you for supporting this great event.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Vendor update

So far, that is *25 vendors *that have been announced on this thread. 

With more to be announced soon and several more in various stages of progress...

Thanks for following the process outlined and a *big thank you* to those that are supporting this great event. We are all going to have a fabulous VapeCon 2016!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Am delighted to announce that *VAPE CLUB *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

Vape Club has been a supporting vendor on ECIGSSA for a long time and has contributed so much to this forum and its various initiatives and meets over the years. 

Looking very forward to seeing you at VapeCon @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl. It's going to be super!

Thank you for supporting VapeCon

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *GOLDEN GOOSE VAPE *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

Golden Goose Vape is an ECIGSSA Supporting Vendor and focused on the art of juice making. 

Looking forward to seeing you and your juices at VapeCon @Golden Goose 
Thanks for the support!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *KGB VAPE SYNDICATE *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

They are not an ECIGSSA Supporting Vendor at the moment but are currently being signed up



Looking forward to seeing you at VapeCon Sheldon @KGB Vape Syndicate 
Thanks for your support.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silent Echo

This is going to be AWESOME!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KGB Vape Syndicate

We can't wait!

Very excited to be a part of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Golden Goose

Cant wait for vapecon its going to be awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *REBEL LION *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

Rebel Lion is an ECIGSSA Supporting Vendor and is focused on juice making. 

Looking forward to seeing you @HappyCamper with your juices and any new ones that may surface at VapeCon

Thanks for the support!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Happy to announce that *L'DY VAPE *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

L'dy Vape is an ECIGSSA Supporting Vendor and a focused juice maker. 

Looking very forward to seeing you with your latest juices at VapeCon @Joyce L'dy Vape 

Thank you for supporting this event!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## DrSirus-88

Cannot wait for this day. Counting them down, aswell as the hours. 

Saving big time for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *NOON CLOUDS *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

Noon Clouds is a supporting vendor here on ECIGSSA and run by a very passionate vaping team led by @Morne

Looking very forward to seeing you at VapeCon @Morne ! 

Thanks for the support of this great event.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *FIRETRAP VAPE *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

They are not currently an ECIGSSA Supporting Vendor... 
Hopefully they will consider joining soon 

They have a shop in Vanderbijlpark and are just as passionate about vaping as most of us on this forum. 

Looking forward to seeing you and your team at VapeCon Gawie

Thank you for the support.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Very happy to announce that *ORION VAPES *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

They are not currently an ECIGSSA Supporting Vendor... actually, they are probably one of the most famous vendors that are not vendors on ECIGSSA with lots of vapers here that enjoy their juices. Hopefully they will consider joining soon... discussions in that regard have started. 

Looking very forward to seeing you at VapeCon Michael

Thanks for the support.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Morne

Silver said:


> Pleased to announce that *NOONCLOUDS *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!
> 
> Noon Clouds is a supporting vendor here on ECIGSSA and run by a very passionate vaping team led by @Morne
> 
> Looking very forward to seeing you at VapeCon @Morne !
> 
> Thanks for the support of this great event.
> 
> View attachment 58274


Thank you all.... Looking forward to seeing you all at Vapecon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *CRAFT VAPOUR *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

Craft Vapour is a dedicated juice maker and has been a supporting vendor here for a long time. Mixologist @Mauritz has a big passion for vaping and has been bringing us amazing liquids since he started.

Looking very forward to seeing you and your team at VapeCon @Mauritz !

Thanks for the support.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## brotiform

Great news

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Happy to announce that *THE VAPERY *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

Also a supporting vendor here for quite some time, we are happy to have The Vapery join us at VapeCon.

Looking forward to seeing you and your team at VapeCon @Dirk !

Thanks for supporting the event.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *MOOSE JUICE *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

And happy that they have just also signed up as a supporting vendor. Welcome aboard @Moose Juice - we look forward to hearing more about your premium juices and seeing you at VapeCon. 

Thanks for the support

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *VAPE DECADENCE and E-CIG INN *has been confirmed as a vendor at VapeCon 2016!

Vape Decadence and E-Cig Inn has been a supporting vendor here for quite some time and are based in KZN.

Once again, give them a hand for the commitment despite being out of town!

Looking very forward to having you and your team with us at VapeCon @BigB and @Mari

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moose Juice

Silver said:


> Pleased to announce that *MOOSE JUICE *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!
> 
> And happy that they have just also signed up as a supporting vendor. Welcome aboard @Moose Juice - we look forward to hearing more about your premium juices and seeing you at VapeCon.
> 
> Thanks for the support
> 
> View attachment 58485


Thanks @Silver

We are super excited to be part of vapecon 2016 and this amazing community! 

Looking forward to blowing clouds with new Friends in August.    

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Henx

Really awesome Vendors! cant wait for VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

@Rob Fisher your VapeCon Ad is going out of date there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willyza said:


> @Rob Fisher your VapeCon Ad is going out of date there



Yip I know... will update it again in a few days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Happy to announce that *THE ECIG STORE *has been confirmed as a vendor at VapeCon 2016!

The eCig Store has been a supporting vendor here on ECIGSSA for some time, carrying a wide range of devices and international juices. 

Looking forward to having you and your team with us at VapeCon @The eCigStore 
Thanks for supporting this event. It's going to be great.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## The eCigStore

Awesome looking forward to this epic event...

The EcigStore

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## morras

Can't wait for this........

So many awsome vendors all in one place , going to cost me a fortune !

How about the vendors start letting us know what specials they plan on running on the day , will help everyone with their saving targets......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jebula999

Flying myself and my girlfriend up from Cape Town to attend  Looking forward to it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Happy to announce that *BLENDS OF DISTINCTION *has been confirmed as a vendor at VapeCon 2016!

Blends of Distinction is an ECIGSSA supporting vendor and focused on the art of juice making. 

Looking forward to having you guys at VapeCon Doug! @Blends Of Distinction 

Thanks for the support.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Also pleased to announce that *AFRIVAPE WHOLESALERS *has been confirmed as a vendor at VapeCon 2016!

Afrivape Wholesalers are wholesalers of vape gear. They are not currently an ECIGSSA supporting vendor but discussions are underway...

Looking forward to having you at VapeCon Naeem. Thank you for the supporting the event.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Vendor update

So far, that is *40 vendors *that have been announced on this thread.

Discussions are underway with a few more, but we are nearly full up with under 5 stands remaining... 

Just want to take my hat off to each and every vendor that is supporting this great event. And thank you for following the process outlined.

 We are undoubtedly going to all enjoy a *splendid* VapeCon on 27 August!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Willyza

I take my Hat off to you @Silver and your team 
for making this such a Great Event for all of us 
and if I think what this is going to be like 
I have no doubt that "us" Vapor will thoroughly enjoy what is install for us

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Willyza said:


> I take my Hat off to you @Silver and your team
> for making this such a Great Event for all of us
> and if I think what this is going to be like
> I have no doubt that "us" Vapor will thoroughly enjoy what is install for us



Many thanks @Willyza 
Those comments and greatly appreciated!

We are all going to have one *big *massive jol !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DougP

@Silver thank you for everything.
Organizing a event of this size takes a huge amount of work and effort behind the scenes. Your dedication, commitment and hard work is really appreciated

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Silver thank you for everything.
> Organizing a event of this size takes a huge amount of work and effort behind the scenes. Your dedication, commitment and hard work is really appreciated



Thank you @Blends Of Distinction 
Am looking so forward to this - and am very happy you are exhibiting!

Just for the record, its the whole ECIGSSA Admin and Mod team behind the scenes that are organising various things. I am just handling the vendors and some of the announcements


----------



## Silver

Happy to announce that *DEW DROP VAPING *has been confirmed as a vendor at VapeCon 2016!

Dew Drop Vaping is local E-juice manufacturer as well as a hardware retailer and the South African Distributor for Limitless.

Am also pleased to announce they have also just been registered as an ECIGSSA supporting vendor. 

Looking forward to having you guys at VapeCon @Callan 

Thanks for supporting this great event and the forum!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ShaneW

Viva la Vapecon 2016 ... Woohoo!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Happy to announce that *NOBLE E-JUICE *has been confirmed as a vendor at VapeCon 2016!

Noble E-Juice is an ECIGSSA supporting vendor and is focused on the art of juice making. 

Looking forward to seeing you at VapeCon Vivian! @SwickedV

Thanks for supporting this great event.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SwickedV

Silver said:


> Happy to announce that *NOBLE E-JUICE *has been confirmed as a vendor at VapeCon 2016!
> 
> Noble E-Juice is an ECIGSSA supporting vendor and is focused on the art of juice making.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you at VapeCon Vivian! @SwickedV
> 
> Thanks for supporting this great event.
> 
> View attachment 60134


Thank you @Silver !!

Excited to be there - looking forward to a great event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

All the organisers for this should get a winner badge never mind a rating, really putting together what promises to be a top-shelf event, thanks for all the hard work! Vendors you better have credit card facilities  I anticipate a lot of blown vape budgets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *OTP DISTRIBUTORS *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

They are the distributors of Liqua juices among other products and are based in Cape Town.
Once again demonstrating the effort from the out of towners.

Looking forward to seeing you and your team at VapeCon Scilla. 
Thank you for your support!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Vape Starter

Well Done to everyone who organised this event. Hopefully im available to attend. I think it will be great to meet up with the vaping community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Vapecon 2016 . It's gonna be one helluva experience if Vapecon 2015 was anything to go by. All I can say is if you have not been and if you are anywhere within 2000 km of the vicinity you have to attend. It can be a life changing and wallet draining experience. At least for me it was

@Silver May I suggest you put up a list of confirmed vendors in the first post and update it as vendors are added. I'm sure this will make it easier for some of us to keep track.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Blu_Marlin 
You are right. A list would be very helpful. Will add it to the "todo list"


----------



## brotiform

@Silver just dropping great news over and over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Vendors, please start giving us some teasers and sneak previews on what we can expect.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Happy to announce that *SHIPWRECK VAPES *has been confirmed as a vendor for VapeCon 2016!

They are based in Pretoria with a retail presence and sell a wide range of vape gear and juices. 

Looking forward to seeing you and your team at VapeCon Jo. 
Thank you for supporting this event!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Zacdaniel

Can't wait...


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *THE STEAM MASTERS *has been confirmed as a vendor at VapeCon 2016!

The Steam Masters is a wholesale, manufacturer and distribution company for all things vape. 

Their current lineup includes Cotton Bacon, Batteries, Steam Masters Wire, Fogg's Famous Sauce, Milk Lab, Original Criminal, Because Bubbles Matter and more...

Looking forward to seeing you guys at VapeCon @BigGuy 

Thanks for the support!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## kimbo

@Silver will the vendors have card facilities?

I dont really want to walk around with cash

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> @Silver will the vendors have card facilities?
> 
> I dont really want to walk around with cash



I am not sure @kimbo 
They will have electricity so they are welcome to bring card faciilities
I think several vendors will have but probably best to check with them directly beforehand if there are specific ones you want to do a card purchase from

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

kimbo said:


> @Silver will the vendors have card facilities?
> 
> I dont really want to walk around with cash


Morning. I agree with @kimbo , card facilities are a necessity - people are going to be spending huge amounts in some instances & in today's world it's rather senseless to be carrying around large sums of cash. The vendors should seriously have card facilities available. In today's electronic world it's easy to do.


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> I am not sure @kimbo
> They will have electricity so they are welcome to bring card faciilities
> I think several vendors will have but probably best to check with them directly beforehand if there are specific ones you want to do a card purchase from


@Silver i started a thread here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/card-facilities-at-vapecon.t26407/


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> @Silver i started a thread here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/card-facilities-at-vapecon.t26407/



Thanks @kimbo
Great idea
Lets hope as many vendors as possible will reply on that thread

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Hi @Silver. Are there any diy liquid vendors joining at vapecon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Hi @Silver. Are there any diy liquid vendors joining at vapecon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I saw Blckvapour on page one of this thread. That's the only dedicated DIY vendor I see.

Vape mountain, sir Vape, noon clouds, fog machine and a few others have DIY sections too

@Richio i hope you gonna be all stocked up. I plan on being there super early regardless

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the reply @Soutie - perfect answer!
Much appreciated
There you have it @BlakMAgICIAN


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Thanks @Soutie & @Silver! Will be there! Very excited to get my DIY game going!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Happy to announce that *EASA *has been confirmed as an exhibitor at VapeCon 2016!

EASA is the Electronic Cigarette Association of South Africa 

They recognise the need for appropriate regulation of the South African Vaping industry and strive to serve as a united voice representing the industry wherever necessary. 

EASA has not been very active in the usual platforms that we know (such as this forum). Hopefully their presence at VapeCon will be a start to changing that 

Thanks for supporting this great event.
To Kate and the team, we look forward to seeing you there on the day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper

Silver said:


> Happy to announce that *EASA *has been confirmed as an exhibitor at VapeCon 2016!
> 
> EASA is the Electronic Cigarette Association of South Africa
> 
> They recognise the need for appropriate regulation of the South African Vaping industry and strive to serve as a united voice representing the industry wherever necessary.
> 
> EASA has not been very active in the usual platforms that we know (such as this forum). Hopefully their presence at VapeCon will be a start to changing that
> 
> Thanks for supporting this great event.
> To Kate and the team, we look forward to seeing you there on the day
> 
> View attachment 62728




Well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce that *ATLANTIC VAPE *has been confirmed as a vendor at VapeCon 2016!

Atlantic Vape is a vendor that distributes a large range of high quality juices from the UK and USA including juice from the Wolfpack brand. 

They are not yet a supporting vendor on ECIGSSA - hopefully that can change 

Looking forward to seeing you guys at VapeCon @Luqmaan_m 

Thanks for supporting this great event!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Very excited to announce that *031 Juice Co. *has been confirmed as a vendor at VapeCon 2016!

031 Juice Co. is a brand new entity in itself and is a collaborative juice collection brought to you by three capable vendors: Wiener Vape Co. , Hazeworks Eliquid Creations and Sir Vape.

The boys from Durban have apparently got lots in store for us 

Looking very forward to seeing this all unfold at VapeCon @Rooigevaar , @MarkDBN , @Sir Vape and @BigGuy 

Thanks for the support!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## SAVaper

Silver said:


> Very excited to announce that *031 Juice Co. *has been confirmed as a vendor at VapeCon 2016!
> 
> 031 Juice Co. is a brand new entity in itself and is a collaborative juice collection brought to you by three capable vendors: Wiener Vape Co. , Hazeworks Eliquid Creations and Sir Vape.
> 
> The boys from Durban have apparently got lots in store for us
> 
> Looking very forward to seeing this all unfold at VapeCon @Rooigevaar , @MarkDBN , @Sir Vape and @BigGuy
> 
> Thanks for the support!
> 
> View attachment 63628




Peanut brittle...
I want !!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## piratemossie

SAVaper said:


> Peanut brittle...
> I want !!!!!!


----------



## piratemossie

it sounds amazing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

It gives us great pleasure to put together a comprehensive list of all the exhibiting vendors for *VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA*.

First up is a list of all the exhibiting vendors. This will be followed by the floorplan and position of vendor stands.

There is a total of 47 confirmed vendors on this list. They make up the majority of the best vaping vendors in SA! We are very pleased and excited to be able to host them all under one roof on the 27th August 2016 at Heartfelt Arena for VapeCon 2016.

Let's give them a big round of applause and we thank them for all the support and dedication to make this possible.

*VapeCon 2016 Exhibiting vendors (in alphabetical order):*


*031 Juice Co.*
*Afrivape Wholesalers*
*AntzModz*
*Atlantic Vape*
*BLCK Vapour DIY E Liquid Supplies*
*Blends of Distinction*
*Captain Cloud*
*Craft Vapour*
*Deity Vapes*
*Dew Drop Vaping*
*EASA*
*ECIGSSA / VapeCon*
*FIRETRAP VAPE SHOP*
*FogMachine*
*Golden Goose E-liquids*
*Hazeworks*
*House of Vape*
*J&J's Emporium*
*JOOSE-E-LIQZ*
*Juicy Joes*
*Just Vape SA*
*KGB Vape Syndicate*
*L'dy Vape*
*Moose Juice*
*Mr Hardwicks*
*Noble E-Juice*
*NoonClouds*
*Northern Craft Vapes*
*Opus Ejuice Co*
*Orion Vapes*
*OTP Distributors*
*Paulie Ejuice*
*Rebel Lion*
*Retro Vape Co.*
*Sir Vape*
*The eCigStore*
*The Vapery*
*Vape Candy*
*Vape Cartel*
*Vape Chefs*
*Vape Club*
*Vape Decadence & E-Cig Inn*
*Vape King*
*Vaperite*
*Vapers Corner*
*Vapour Mountain *
*Wicked Vapes*
*Wiener Vape Co*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

*VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA
Heartfelt Arena - 27 August *

*FLOORPLAN*




Some guide notes for the floorplan

There are three stand sizes. Yellows are small, Greens are medium and Blues are Large. They are labelled S1, S2, S3 ... for small, M1, M2, M3 for medium and L1, L2, L3 for large.
The entrance (and exit) is on the bottom right
The stage is at the top in the middle
The food court will be on the bottom left. Drinks is on the bottom in the middle. 
Please note that stand L6 shown on the diagram above has subsequently been split into two small stands, S33 and S34. You will see those numbers on the vendor and stand lists below.
Stand sharing was permitted for VapeCon 2016, so some vendors are sharing stands

*VENDOR LIST in alphabetical order with respective stands:*





*STAND LIST with respective vendors:*
*


*
Please note that in the above list, stand numbers have not been repeated. So if you see a missing stand number, it is because a vendor has multiple stands. We decided not to repeat vendor names for multiple stands. But it's quite easy to spot 

*There you have it. *

*Now you can plan your "dash routes" when the doors open at 9am to take advantage of the amazing specials on the day 

See you at VapeCon 2016


*

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

I have copied the comprehensive list of confirmed vendors as well as the floorplan into the *first post on page 1 of this thread.*

Just to make it easier.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

If you want to see the vendor list or stand list next to the floorplan, just open two browser windows and put them next to each other

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

Thank you @Silver, you are the man

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre

Updated floorplan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Andre said:


> Updated floorplan



This is the best floor plan I've ever seen!


----------



## SAVaper

Andre said:


> Updated floorplan




Huh...
What changed?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Andre said:


> Updated floorplan


@Andre...now there is a problem...where do we spend our money...the pole dancing arena or the vape gear....hmmm decisions

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

SAVaper said:


> Huh...
> What changed?



Addition of the centre piece...the pole dancing arena

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

w00000000000t, I like the centre stage 
and the Food section size to the Drink section size
No seriously Thanks @Andre


----------



## Willyza

incredible_hullk said:


> @Andre...now there is a problem...where do we spend our money...the pole dancing arena or the vape gear....hmmm decisions



I see there is a ATM Machine next to the Centre Stage


----------



## SAVaper

incredible_hullk said:


> Addition of the centre piece...the pole dancing arena




Hahaha, never mind.
I worked so hard on my 400m hurdles and sprint route that I never even noticed.
Now I have to change my plan in any case

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tisha

SAVaper said:


> Hahaha, never mind.
> I worked so hard on my 400m hurdles and sprint route that I never even noticed.
> Now I have to change my plan in any case




   I am watching you @SAVaper...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SAVaper

Tisha said:


> I am watching you @SAVaper...



O hel...
Nou is ek in die S H 1 T

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979

Andre said:


> Updated floorplan




My only concern - WHO is going to be doing the dancing, perhaps the mod team ? 

.


----------



## Rob Fisher

ddk1979 said:


> My only concern - WHO is going to be doing the dancing, perhaps the mod team ?



The Hot Promo Girls and myself will be dancing!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mo_MZ

Hi.. what are the closing times for vapecon on saturday?


----------



## ddk1979

Mo_MZ said:


> Hi.. what are the closing times for vapecon on saturday?



The vendors will start packing up at 7pm.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/page-8#post-416541

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Siven

ddk1979 said:


> My only concern - WHO is going to be doing the dancing, perhaps the mod team ?
> 
> .


Hi,
Wheres S34 on the floor plan - Atlantic Vape.

thanks,


----------



## Silver

Siven said:


> Hi,
> Wheres S34 on the floor plan - Atlantic Vape.
> 
> thanks,



Hi @Siven
Good question and well spotted

If you read the wording below the floorplan, stand L6 was actually split into two small stands - S33 and S34. So those will be positioned where L6 is shown on the map.

This change was made quite late - after the floorplan was drawn up.


----------



## Siven

Silver said:


> Hi @Siven
> Good question and well spotted
> 
> If you read the wording below the floorplan, stand L6 was actually split into two small stands - S33 and S34. So those will be positioned where L6 is shown on the map.
> 
> This change was made quite late - after the floorplan was drawn up.


Cool, thanks


----------



## Silver

Hi all

Just wanted to have a BIG shout out to all the vendors that exhibited at VapeCon on Saturday.

You were all great!

Thank you for making the effort you did with your stands and for all the dedication in getting ready in the weeks leading up to the event.

Your stands were superb - it was fascinating to see how the little squares marked with masking tape transformed into full blown mini-shops in such a short time. 

There were some hiccups on build day and on the day itself with power and a few other things - but thanks for always keeping me informed and helping to sort it out. 

The vendors put on an awesome show for us all. We can all be very proud of the talent and commitment to the community from our local vaping vendors. Superb!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to have a BIG shout out to all the vendors that exhibited at VapeCon on Saturday.
> 
> You were all great!
> 
> Thank you for making the effort you did with your stands and for all the dedication in getting ready in the weeks leading up to the event.
> 
> Your stands were superb - it was fascinating to see how the little squares marked with masking tape transformed into full blown mini-shops in such a short time.
> 
> There were some hiccups on build day and on the day itself with power and a few other things - but thanks for always keeping me informed and helping to sort it out.
> 
> The vendors put on an awesome show for us all. We can all be very proud of the talent and commitment to the community from our local vaping vendors. Superb!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NeOAsus

kimbo said:


>


Agreed they were fantastic and help with alot of questions asked, without cringing! Love this new hobby of mine , with such a kickas community , who wont enjoy it ?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

